# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Как вы отвлекаетесь от суицида..

## Сиреневый Февраль

Возможно немного странная тема.. Я хочу уйти, так как не вижу будущего, и хочу остаться, чтобы увидеть будущее... В общем, я пытаюсь найти своё место в жизни, своё призвание.. Как говорится "если нету того, ради чего хочешь жить, то найди то, ради чего хочешь умереть".. 

В последнее время мне очень нравится готовить.. Этот творческий процесс успокаивает, ты понимаешь, что хоть что-то умеешь в жизни.. И пусть получается иногда не совсем вкусно, но ведь ты готовишь для любимого. А путь к его сердцу лежит через желудок.. Вот. Чтобы полюбить себя, начните готовить себе вкусняшки.. Недавно приготовил себе такой вкусный куриный суп с вермишелью.. Вкуснее быть не может, так как используется особый ингридиент - любовь.. Вкуснее разве что приготовит мама, ну или моя будущая жена..

Еще начал постигать азы в написании стихотворений.. Вот хочу себе через недельку, гитару взять, буду заниматься творчеством... Блин, в 21 год поздно начинать? Так я делаю исключительно ради своего удовольствия, не собираюсь никому эти песни впихивать. 

В общем, я стараюсь заполнять день разными любимыми делами, стараюсь совершенствоваться, понять свою личность.. Это лучше чем воевать с ней. 

А как отвлекаетесь от су вы?

----------


## zmejka

Никак :Smile:  если чувствую себя немного лучше, этих мыслей просто не возникает...а если совсем плохо, эти мысли помогают немного...

----------


## zmejka

Мысль о самоубийстве -
могучее утешение, с ней
проживаешь много
трудных ночей. Ницше

----------


## June

Сплю.

----------


## Игорёк

Согласен - готовить помогает. Но далеко не всегда. Последние годы вообще редко стало переть на это дело.

----------


## littleF

Я тоже готовлю, получается довольно-таки неплохо. Бабушка просто восхищается. Иногда мы с ней на качелях катаемся...
Еще читаю. Очень помогает. Смотрю кино всегда одно и тоже...

----------


## Данька

Самое интеренсое, што  мысли о суицыде уходят начисто, когда я в селе. Во превых там вообще сама жизнь кругом, деревья птицы, река, небо. Сама атмосфера не то штобы жизнеутвержающая, а это как жизнь в своей вечности и беспечальности. Даже ощущение смерти там не черное, тошное а безысходное, а как обыденное дело, часть бесконечной жизни. Уйдеш отсюда захочеш, вернешся сюда же, а не захочеш, пойдеш еще куда нибудь, где не менее прикольно. И много физических ощущений, то же самое ппцовое горбатенье на огороде. Тяжело, все тело ломит, но жить хочется реально. очень класно отвлекает, когда много физических ощущений, типо прикосновений к коже и т.п. ощущене воды телом, когда купаешся, когда по деревьям лазаеш, штобы шелковицы надрать, просто на травке поваляться. Лично на моем опыте, физические ощущение. как ни странно, сильно меняют психоэмоцыональное состояние.

----------


## Данька

А. И еще. Психология потенциального суицыдника (во всяком случае сужу по себе), такая, что все внимание сосретотачивается исключительно внутри себя. Мира вокруг не существует, а есть только то, что болит внутри. Походу это называется самосожаление (не сильно прикольно, но это правда). Так вот главное вылезти оттуда, прекратив себя жалеть. Ложные причины типо отвлекаться на какие-то хобби и занятия не сильно помогает (разве что не в тяжелых, затянувшихся или временных случаях). А причина должна идти от сердца. Чтобы обяснить понятнее, например потенциальный самоубийца, это человек, который любит кошек. И вот он решил покончить жизнь самоубийством. Так вот, ни вышывание крестиком, не раздача еды малоимущим, не уборка мусора в парке, не поклейка бумажных карабликв, ни уход за больными в хосписе его не остановит. Но если бы в тот момент в его подьезд подбросили коробку с бездомным котенком, думаю это его могло бы остановить. Тупо рассказываю но думаю общий принцып понятен.

----------


## Selbstmord

Пишу музыку. Творческие процессы и правда помогают, особенно когда все получается.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

интернетсерфинг и балтика Олд Бобби

----------


## zmejka

apple, а не пошел бы ты...  на "Победишь"  :Smile:   вместе со своим адом.

----------


## Selbstmord

Пишу грустную и красивую музыку (по крайней мере, такой она кажется мне)... В целом может это и дерьмо, но мне очень нравится это делать.

----------


## Лазарус

раньше наркотики, теперь завязал и пытаюсь не отвлекаться от су..
мне нужно помнить об этом всегда..

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Пишу грустную и красивую музыку (по крайней мере, такой она кажется мне)... В целом может это и дерьмо, но мне очень нравится это делать.


 А кинь ссылку плз!

----------


## Unity

Попросту _вспоминая_ – сколь бы долгим не был «очередной переход в пустыне» – после трудового дня выпадет кой-то часок свободы, рая и покоя, дивной гармонии и тишины внутри – и воспоминания об этом не дают «загнуться» днём, коий порою хуже лютой зимней ночи – физически, психологически...

----------


## Unity

> Отвлекаться не получается, мысли сами приходят и уходят


 Будьте же _свидетелем_ – и не позволяйте им разрушать Ваш покой, Ваше спокойствие внутри... 
Медитируйте, ознакомьтесь с Йогой – сделайте что угодно, что бы помогло избавиться от бесконечного напряжения, тревог и фобий... 
Попытка - не пытка, правда?..

----------


## Selbstmord

> А кинь ссылку плз!


 Отписал в личку.

----------


## Лазарус

и мне чиркани

----------


## Nek

Играю в регби. Когда совсем плохо - выпиваю.

----------


## аутоагрессия

Режу тело,ухожу с головой в онлайн-игру,гуляю с друзьями.Поставлено в порядке убывания.

----------


## джеки-джек

Пью пару коктейлей алкогольных и забываю о суициде на 2 часа.

----------


## Unity

Вспоминаю, что «страданья» - это зачастую просто порожденья собственной своей больной души, впавшей в приступ бессознательности, нигилизма и (хуже всего) эгоцентризма – позабыв о тех, кому _во стократ сложнее_, с кем взаимосвязана душа моя – понимая: сколько боли принесут им схватки моей меланхолии... 
С кем-то разделяя сердце, душу свою обретая _в ком-то_ – более... Не принадлежишь себе. К лучшему это, наверное, - ибо для себя мы – плохие хозяева...

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Включал музыку погромче, общался с кем-нибудь по сети, пытался забыться в сне, иногда срывался в аутоагрессию, не выдерживая, чтобы не сорваться в полноценный суицид.

----------


## Taking Life From Me

Удаляюсь в онлайн игру, там всегда что-то можно делать. И поэтому всегда есть какая-то, хоть и маленькая, но цель. Отвлекает на какое-то время. Дает приятное чувство, что когда просыпаешься и знаешь, что что-то нужно сделать, и чего-то хочется, и что-то возможно.

----------


## Troumn

Когда морально подавлен то никак не получается отвлечься, а как состояние улучшается, то о нём вообще не думаю.

----------


## Nek

Золотые слова.

----------


## Troumn

Чем это они золотые?

----------


## Nek

Бля, скажу иначе: дело говоришь.

----------


## Заблудшая

Физические нагрузки отвлекают лучше всего, искусство - фильмы, книги, картины, музыка - немножко помогают. Когда накатывает депрессия с апатией, приходится волевым усилием заставлять себя заниматься упражнениями или посмотреть хороший фильм, потом втягиваешься и потихоньку отпускает. Еще адреналиновые игры, позволяющие почувствовать себя победителем - у меня покер, например, таблетка-антидепра - когда совсем паршиво игра становится агрессивной и активной, затягивает...
А вообще стараюсь в последнее время эти мысли от себя не отпускать, с более-менее конкретными сроками. Только так смогу решиться.

----------


## когда уже

отвлекаюсь работой

----------


## Rum

Общение, книги, фильмы, спорт, алкоголь, учёба.

----------


## Балда

У меня это периодически пропадает. Когда чувствую хоть какие-то хорошие эмоции, на время делание отбивается.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Тоже весной играла в компьютерные игра, в Марио, во всякие такие типа Марио, где адреналин и много опасностей

----------


## Балда

> Тоже весной играла в компьютерные игра, в Марио, во всякие такие типа Марио, где адреналин и много опасностей


 Играла в онлайн рпг. Сначала было интересно и отвлекало, но потом стало еще противнее...

----------


## Borman

> Играла в онлайн рпг. Сначала было интересно и отвлекало, но потом стало еще противнее...


 Игры отвлекают тока в сам момент игры, действительно всё забываешь. А потом опять грусть печаль тоска

----------


## Балда

> Игры отвлекают тока в сам момент игры, действительно всё забываешь. А потом опять грусть печаль тоска


 Меня больше удручает и выводит бессмысленность онлайн игр. В один момент стала понимать, что мне там нечего делать.

----------


## Borman

> Меня больше удручает и выводит бессмысленность онлайн игр. В один момент стала понимать, что мне там нечего делать.


 Я в онлайн не играю вапще. только год назад в танки играл и то не долго.

----------


## Dementiy

Играл в небезызвестную онлайн RPG, затянуло, еле бросил.
Та же зависимость, только "в профиль".
Отвлекает хорошо (впрочем кому как), но за это придется заплатить своим временем, потерей друзей/отношений, асоциальностью и (как правило) деньгами.
Поэтому не думаю, что это хороший способ отвелечься от дурных мыслей.

----------


## Заблудшая

Все эти РПГ онлайн...Тоже пробовала как-то, глупое времяпровождение. Создается иллюзия деятельности, появляются обязательства (в виде всяких еж.кв), в итоге интерес продападает, и играешь по привычке. Мерзко убивать время подобным образом, даже если его навалом. 
З.Ы. А в Покер руме, например, можно деньги не только потратить, но и заработать)

----------


## Rum

В тему игр меня Sims отвлекает :Big Grin: 
Плюс её в том, что можно смоделировать идеальную жизнь, которую хотели бы прожить вы сами.
Или разные квесты. Чтобы сюжет затягивал.

----------


## Cass

Проговариваю все проблемы, которые я уже решила, проговариваю свои нынешние переживания, прикидываю что с этим можно сделать, понимаю, что с тем, что уже прожито я справилась, значит и сейчас справлюсь и стараюсь уснуть до того, как ад откроет свои врата для нового дня)

----------


## Haruka96

Рисую, рисую, рисую. Правда, иногда собственные рисунки своим дерьмовым качеством действительно огорчают, но на такой случай я могу попробовать что-нибудь перевести. Или просто посуду помыть с любимой музыкой в наушниках. Или с очень хорошей подругой пообщаться в интернете - она даже не представляет себе, сколько раз меня спасала.

----------


## DarkAngel

Отвлекаюсь чтением хороших книг.

----------


## June

Работа неплохо отвлекает, особенно когда её много. Но всё равно, промежуток между ужином и сном ужасен.

----------


## Игорёк

> Работа неплохо отвлекает, особенно когда её много. Но всё равно, промежуток между ужином и сном ужасен.


 Когда ее много и если она хорошо оплачивается.

----------


## AlisFrolova

Я нахожу спасение в своих близких и все) как по мне это единственный выход, ибо смысл прожитой жизни становится важным только после смерти
то, каким вас запомнят и формирует личность. все происходит через восприятие

----------


## Римма

треплюсь со знакомыми, читаю стишки или иду на природу...

----------


## ФАК

> треплюсь со знакомыми, читаю стишки или иду на природу...


 А я никогда не думаю о СУ. Просто это накатывает резко и тогда уже ничего не поделать.

----------


## Римма

ФАК, так у всех накатывает. в чём-то это неплохо, можно выделить приоритеты. чему-то научиться, что-то изменить. в чём-то довольно болезненно. как рождение, может быть. человек хочет быть доволен, счастлив и востребован. так он учится быть добрым, мягким и открытым. а когда у него почва выбита из-под ног, он учится выживать. по крайней мере, если ты приходишь на этот форум, у тебя есть желание выговориться, мб послушать других в схожей ситуации или со схожим настроением, и это уже неплохо. лучше чем если бы молча отправился что-то с соблй делать. мб, так человек неосознанно пытается себе помочь.

----------


## ФАК

Римма, я здесь не для того, чтобы справиться с проблемой. Мне просто комфортно среди людей с тонкой организацией души. Мне здесь тихо) Но, это не спасает от СУ.

----------


## ФАК

Кстати, если уж накатывает, то в такие моменты я и на харакири способно. Вообще становится неважно как, только сам факт. Так у всех наверное.

----------


## Римма

дааа, здесь тихо) а харакири подозреваю очень больно)

----------


## ФАК

Уже не будет важно)

----------


## Selbstmord

Я - музыкант, сочиняю музыку, уже почти как 8 лет. Самоучка, играю очень средне на разных инструментах типа гитары, ударных. В общем, я всегда все свои негативные мысли переводил в музыку. Сочинял там dsbm всякий поначалу. Сейчас я работаю в разных жанрах, но дальше светлой меланхолии или ностальгии моя музыка не заходит. Ну и, конечно, само прослушивание музыки отвлекает от мыслей.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Песни пою, занимаюсь спортом, бегаю, также меня отвлекают энергичные, интересные, творческие люди которые своей харизмой не дают скучать )

----------


## microbe

Как отвлекаюсь от СУ? Легко, читаю что-нибудь про мозг и подсознание.

----------


## Unity

Вспоминаю о тех, за кого аз в ответе - и приходится продолжать игру, ещё один день... А так хочется Смерти, "транспортного средства" сего либо во небытие, либо к миру дивному и новому, вольному от ограничений...

----------


## tempo

Unity, наш с тобой бхагаван говорит, что жить надо не то что день за днём, жить надо этим мгеовением, _сейчас_.

Когда рука тянется к пистолету, а палец к курку - попробуй випассану. Будде очень помогало )

----------


## Unity

Tempo, Вы - божественны.)
И мне помогает только "озарение" о том, что все те эмоциональные штормы, из-за коих хочется выйти во окно - просто плоды мысли. Мысли - плоды памяти. Память же мертва и лишь только отзвук, заплутавший во сложной структуре дивного сознания (или просто механического мозга). 
И ты словно просыпаешься, будто видишь весь этот чудовищный театр в своей голове вроде бы "со стороны" - и всё успокаивается. И ты понимаешь правоту и самого Гаутамы, и прочих схожих учений в один сущий миг - но затем, рано или поздно, порою "накатывает" - и ты снова в беспамятстве. Уроборос, замкнутый порочный круг, то ясней, то темнее. 
И, когда понимаешь, что пуля тебя тотчас переправит в кой-то новый мир (или же навсегда сотрёт любое сознание), и когда кладёшь "на чаши весов" текущую явь со всеми её параметрами - каждый новый раз только убеждаешься: блаженны усопшие. Их игры окончены, экзамены сданы, иллюзий уж нет...
Но наш тикает таймер, мы всё ещё Здесь - ну и тело - словно бомба с часовым механизмом... Никогда не знаешь, когда, наконец, ты станешь свободным от него...

----------


## tempo

Unity, предлагаю по случаю Нового года выпить на "ты" )

----------


## Unity

Не пью.) Не курю. Практически не испытываю эмоций. Не испытываю жалости или сострадания. Не знаю эмпатии. Робот, а не человек. Что-то отмечать в компании пластикового манекена - плохая затея.

----------


## tempo

Unity, я ж не водовки нае...ть предлагаю )
Сам не пью спиртного. Только очень редко, если хорошее вино или коньяк - для вкуса.
Попросил тех немногих, кто у меня бывает, заменить приносимое пивко мороженым или тортиком )

----------


## Unity

Та же история.) Всему остальному предпочту сладкое какао с сливками или чёрный чай...
Для чего же подрывать и без того хрупкое и шаткое своё внимание чем-либо психоактивным?.. Почему лишь только люди обожают это - омрачать сознание?.. Разве се не умножает только лишь проблемы?

----------


## skameykin22

Да, я с этим согласен. И сам предпочитаю травяной чай.

----------


## Unity

Отвлечеье лучшее от самоубийства/саморазрушения/самобичевания - прояснить сознание. 
Это самое сложнейшее на свете - но едино эффективное. Ничто больше просто не поможет - только лишь раскрыть глаза: на причинно-следственную связь своих же деяний и flashback от жизни...

----------


## MikhailTit

Где найти работу после 50 лет муж?
  Нужна ли временная прописка при устройстве на работу??
Для приватизации нужна прописка?
 это и другое на сайте: propiska.pro 
ПРОПИСКА.ПРО

----------


## tempo

Никак не могу постигнуть прелесть чисто травяного чая - только в смеси с зелёныи.
Может, не ту траву завариваю..? )

----------


## microbe

Сейчас вообще ничего не интересуют полная апатия ко всему.

----------


## Unity

И в этот момент Вы ближе всего к Свободе, к тому, чтобы Пробудиться, сбросить из себя паутину снов…

----------


## microbe

*Unity*, я вообще сейчас в свои 34-года не витаю в розовых облаках, не могу сказать точно, но когда максимализм зашкаливал в молодые годы, тогда всё казалось простым и однообразным. Сейчас уже смирился как и что в этом мире, так что сбросить виртуальные сновидения это для другой оперы...

----------


## Unity

Отвлекаюсь... с помощью Искусства. 
Вот ярчайший пример - каждый сущий кадр - просто завораживает, перехватывает дух...
http://kadu.ru/video/703106-Tvoe.Imya-Film

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Отвлекаюсь... с помощью Искусства. 
> Вот ярчайший пример - каждый сущий кадр - просто завораживает, перехватывает дух...
> http://kadu.ru/video/703106-Tvoe.Imya-Film


 Я смотрел это аниме, очень трогательное, можешь еще посмотреть "высь" и "брошенная зайка(брошенный кролик)"

----------


## Unity

Спасибо!)
Всенепременно посмотрю, может, даже в эту ночь!..

----------


## DeaddyBear

Чтение книг и просмотр фильмов снижает суицидальные мысли у людей с низким уровнем чувства принадлежности к группе.



Источник: Reading Books and Watching Films as a Protective Factor against Suicidal Ideation

----------


## microbe

> Чтение книг и просмотр фильмов снижает суицидальные мысли у людей с низким уровнем чувства принадлежности


 Информация социума делает человека человеком, а если что иное то маугли или тарзан даст о себе знать, не смотря на сложность нашего мозга точнее неокортекса.

----------


## Wasted

Я лично бухаю, но могу ускориться

----------


## June

> Источник: Reading Books and Watching Films as a Protective Factor against Suicidal Ideation


 Эффект от чтения книг. Интересно, как они обосновали это утверждение? Возможно, некоторые students чаще себя убивают по причине большей тяжести своего положения, и реже читают книги по той же причине? Коматозники тоже не читают книг, но умирают не из-за этого.

С другой стороны, всё может быть. Пока читаешь книжку, отвлекаешься от своих проблем. Работа тоже хорошо отвлекает, по себе знаю, + даёт средства к существованию, + опыт, а значит и уверенность в завтрашнем дне. А книжка, особенно если это художественная литература, только отвлекает.

----------


## DeaddyBear

> Эффект от чтения книг. Интересно, как они обосновали это утверждение?


 По большому счету, кроме как отвлекающий фактор, книги ещё рассматриваются как некая замена общественной поддержи (читатель может сопоставлять себя с героями произведения, если такие модели и социальные связи отсутствуют в жизни), а также как источник информации о психическом здоровье. Плюс можно почерпнуть действенные стратегии по выстраиванию взаимоотношений с окружающими и возможные решения для других проблем.

Ну а лично я, в основном, раньше и отвлекался книгами, работой, экстримом, наркотиками. Сейчас больше стараюсь докапываться до причин мыслей о су и их корректировать, получается с переменным успехом)

----------


## Unity

> Информация социума делает человека человеком, а если что иное то маугли или тарзан даст о себе знать, не смотря на сложность нашего мозга точнее неокортекса.


 Решительно нет!
Информация сообщества делает всех нас глупыми болванами, занятыми размышлениями о болтушке в миске, обо члене в киске (или киске с членом у себя внутри), обо деньгах в кассе, обо маскараде... среди тысяч нам подобных клоунов. 
Социум - это просто вечный карнавал, душу отвлекающий от печальной _сути_. 
Мы _и есть те Маугли's_ - играющие в... Бога.
Все наши бетонные муравейники в тридцать этажей и мёртвый электросвет, вся наша цивилизация - столь же примитивна, варварска, как и _сами мы_, её гейм-дизайнеры...



> Ну а лично я, в основном, раньше и отвлекался книгами, работой, экстримом, наркотиками. Сейчас больше стараюсь докапываться до причин мыслей о су и их корректировать, получается с переменным успехом)


 Право, Вы же мудрый человек; уже _столько_ лет от даты регистрации во этом б-гом забытом месте!
Причина помыслов о суициде (...как "средстве спасения" от *_нужное вписать_*) это... сами мысли, сам их факт наличия.
Когда медитация, когда дереализация и деперсонализация... кхм, пардон - "Пустота" - разве в эфире сознания звучит злободневное "радио существования" со скверным DJ'еем "внутреннего голоса" - и его "радио-программы" а-ля "Если _сейчас_ плохо - упейся ап стену; если загнил палец - руби сразу руку (ещё лучше: голову)"?
У мысли - нету никоих причин. Равно ирреальны думы. 
Ну и даже "думатель". 
Мы сами же себе без конца придумываем всяческие "беды" - и ищем "спасения"...
От самих _себя_, ото своей бессознательности... 
Надо ж как-то коротать собственную _вечность_? Почему бы не так? Каждодневной "мыльной оперой" страданий "О бедной Марии", или же "О Санта-Барбаре", или же "О unity", или же "О Deaddy Bear'е"...
Сами себе демоны, сами себе ангелы; сами себе рай, сами себе ад.
И если мы _боги_, зачем _выбираем_ - быть самим же себе - мерзкой Шапокляк?..

----------


## microbe

Unity, даже один муравей, пчела и термит ничего не сможет сделать в одиночку. Социализация между индивидуумами и порождает прогресс! Отсюда следует и остальное доминирование и тщеславие и т.п. Кто любит абстрактное мышление то и тапки)))

----------


## 4ёрный

Многие не могут смириться с ролью расходного материала в борьбе за выживание вида. Отсюда и все ментальные проблемы. Люди на Земле - как крысы в бочке. И чем дальше - тем хуже.

----------


## Андрей Никитин

я сказал: если наши обыграют Испанию в футбол, думать о суициде больше не буду. обыграли))

----------


## 4ёрный

В таком случае, что Вы делаете на этом форуме?

----------


## Unity

Забавно...
Наша система разум+сознание - по умолчанию тиха и спокойна. 
Но мы начинаем мыслить, поверхность сознания тотчас искажается, искривлённой будучи потоком сигналов 2-й сигнальной, кои создают контуры _лживой реальности_ - перед нашим взглядом. 
И мы "автоматом" тотчас начинаем верить в эту симуляцию. Страдаем. Приходим к Идее, что самополомка тела (ума и сознания) приведёт к "спасению", остановке Мысли, остановке адской _виртуальности_, кою сами мы придумали, создали, поддерживаем собственным мышлением, своим же самообманом, своей слепой фанатичной верой в "правильность" и "истинность" собственных иллюзий. 
И, что характерно, - "разбудить" кого-то с подобных _кошмаров_ - я не вижу никакого принудительного способа...
Разве что... *снимая шляпу пред классической психиатрией* инъекцией аминазина... _химическим шоком_, что парализует волю, что самозабвенно строит свой кошмар и верит в него...
Но что же затем делать с таким "паралитиком", с иммобилизированным разумом, с спутанным сознанием?..
Как его вернуть к реальности? Насильно?.. 
Похоже, никак. 
Да и есть ли смысл - силою удерживать иных от ошибки? Ото полученья опыта, который, _возможно_, чему-то научит?..

----------


## Wasted

> Забавно...
> Наша система разум+сознание - по умолчанию тиха и спокойна. 
> Но мы начинаем мыслить, поверхность сознания тотчас искажается, искривлённой будучи потоком сигналов 2-й сигнальной, кои создают контуры _лживой реальности_ - перед нашим взглядом. 
> И мы "автоматом" тотчас начинаем верить в эту симуляцию. Страдаем. Приходим к Идее, что самополомка тела (ума и сознания) приведёт к "спасению", остановке Мысли, остановке адской _виртуальности_, кою сами мы придумали, создали, поддерживаем собственным мышлением, своим же самообманом, своей слепой фанатичной верой в "правильность" и "истинность" собственных иллюзий. 
> И, что характерно, - "разбудить" кого-то с подобных _кошмаров_ - я не вижу никакого принудительного способа...
> Разве что... *снимая шляпу пред классической психиатрией* инъекцией аминазина... _химическим шоком_, что парализует волю, что самозабвенно строит свой кошмар и верит в него...
> Но что же затем делать с таким "паралитиком", с иммобилизированным разумом, с спутанным сознанием?..
> Как его вернуть к реальности? Насильно?.. 
> Похоже, никак. 
> Да и есть ли смысл - силою удерживать иных от ошибки? Ото полученья опыта, который, _возможно_, чему-то научит?..


 Да, разум наш и величайшая благодать и страшное наказание одновременно. Счастливы глупцы и недалёкие, ибо они просто не задумываются о тех вещах, которые вы описали.

----------


## Unity

*мефистофелевская усмешка*
Но теперь я счастлив(а). 
Все сложились элементы паззла во моём исследовании. 
"Имеющий уши, услышит". 
Могущий спастись, спасёт(ся).

----------

